# Anyone with knee replacement and still mtn bikes?



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm facing a decision and would like to hear about your recovery and how long it takes. Pain and suffering, etc!


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I had bilateral unicompartmental knee replacments about 7 years ago, was back biking without pain in about 45 days. Three years ago those had to be explanted (infected) and were replaced with temporary mobile spacers. I lost a LOT of quadriceps strength but after a lot of time on a cheap Walmart stationary bike, after about 6 months I was back biking, sort of, and have ultimately progressed to about 30-60 miles a week on my road bike and 20-40 miles a week on the single track. Quadriceps aren’t at pre-explantation strength, which affects my ability to climb, but I have absolutely no pain. I can’t keep up with my son on the MTB trails any more, but then again, I’m 67. I still have to get these spacers replaced one of these days, but I’m not in a hurry to do that and will likely wait until one or the other fails.

If you get a stationary bike and work it, you’ll improve range of motion, maintain quadriceps, and be back on your bike in maybe 6-8 weeks. You can be back to your pre-surgical riding capability in about 6 months, maybe faster than that if you’re only doing one knee. Stationary bike IMHO is the most important part of recovery. It’s better than your mountain bike on a trainer because it allows you sit more upright. The other thing that will speed your ability to bike effectively is leg lifts. Physical therapy is not important. I had one visit with them so they could show me range of motion exercises but I was on that stationary bike for at least 30 minutes every single day. One thing that I do pay close attention to these days is knee pads.

Good luck. IMHO, a typical knee replacement (which mine was not) is not as bad as you are thinking.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: I had two friends who had hip replacements and returned to active outdoor life including mtbing and rock climbing. Both said they wished they hadn't waited so long to have the surgery done.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> FWIW: I had two friends who had hip replacements and returned to active outdoor life including mtbing and rock climbing. Both said they wished they hadn't waited so long to have the surgery done.


The problem has been...those prosthetic joints tend to have a limited lifespan. Typically these days, the expectation for a total knee is that 90%-plus will last 20 years (if they don't get infected). For hips, the data currently suggests 90%+ at 10 years.

Revision of a failed prosthetic joint tends to be a BIG deal, much more problematic than the original operation. So, if you get your knee replaced at at 50, what's going to happen when you get to age 70? This is the main reason that orthopedists tend to recommend putting joint replacement off as long as possible.

Having been in that position and faced that question, I went for the knee replacement anyway and I'd go it again in a heartbeat despite the devastating complication I suffered.


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I found a 2015 thread in "Rider Down, injuries and recovery" that gives some pretty good feedback. I should have looked there first. As far as prosthetic lifespan, I'm 73 so I'm not that concerned.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Cuyuna said:


> The problem has been...those prosthetic joints tend to have a limited lifespan...what's going to happen when you get to age 70? This is the main reason that orthopedists tend to recommend putting joint replacement off as long as possible...


One of my friends with the hip replacement died not long after turning 60. It's definitely a tradeoff between quality and quantity, and one that the patient needs to decide as Drs' interests and motivations are usually somewhat different than the patient's. I've found that Drs, particularly orthopedic surgeons, who are sports injury specialists typically are athletically active themselves and better understand the situation of patients who also are. I strongly recommend seeking opinions from physicians like these.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Lone Rager said:


> One of my friends with the hip replacement died not long after turning 60. It's definitely a tradeoff between quality and quantity, and one that the patient needs to decide as Drs' interests and motivations are usually somewhat different than the patient's. I've found that Drs, particularly orthopedic surgeons, who are sports injury specialists typically are athletically active themselves and better understand the situation of patients who also are. I strongly recommend seeking opinions from physicians like these.


If I was having a joint replacement (and I was), I would definitely seek a joint specialist (orthopedist who has done a post graduate fellowship in joint replacement) as opposed to a sports medicine specialist (orthopedist who has done a fellowship in sports-related orthopedic problems). There are a lot of orthopedists who are doing joint replacements whose only training in those very complicated procedures came during their residency. A fellowship-trained joint specialist has spent an entire year after his/her residency doing nothing but joint replacements under a professor who is an accredited expert in that field of Orthopedics.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been 38 for 27 years and had a hip replaced 3 years ago. Couldn't run across the street to get out of a car's way before. My ortho guy said "You will know when it's time" and it definitely was. Had the Birmingham Hip Resurfacing procedure...metal on metal...chromium and cobalt. This procedure spares the femoral head and resurfaces the head and the socket. No more pain and no restrictions on windsurfing/biking. BTW, I was windsurfing 3.5 months after the procedure. Longevity? I'll worry about that later...having too much fun now...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I had a TKR last Nov and was riding my mtn bike by January in Sedona. By March I was skiing. No regrets. The first two weeks sucked but overall it was a far more easy recovery than the ACL surgery in the same knee back in 89. Shop around and ask the PTs who they have the most success with. Just rafted the grand canyon and didn't think about it once. So nice to be able to take a step without having to fear osteoarthritis pain or whether the knee is going to buckle. The odd thing is that it doesn't feel alien at all. Do it.


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

Rockman- good advice about asking PT's. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

I am 53. I had a TKR when I was 45. Most surgeons did not want to touch it because I was too young. But I was told that I had the knee of a 95 year old man. So, I stopped shopping surgeons and started shopping knees. I found a company called Smith and Nephew that were making "the 30 year knee". I was supposedly far superior to the run-of-the mill prosthetic. Once I found the knee, I simply looked for a surgeon who used that product. I'm 8 years into it and doing fine.

Interestingly, I started mountain biking BECAUSE of my TKR. My knee was destroyed from running. But no more running after the TKR. But after the surgery, I sat on my couch for about 6 months and finally told my wife I have to do SOMETHING. We both bought a mountain bike and we've been riding ever since. Biking is the best thing I could have ever done for my knee.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

maverickc_c said:


> Thanks Guys, I found a 2015 thread in "Rider Down, injuries and recovery" that gives some pretty good feedback. I should have looked there first. As far as prosthetic lifespan, I'm 73 so I'm not that concerned.


+1^
That's a great thread with lots of stories on TKR.
I've had both knees and one hip replaced. I'm sure the other hip will be sooner than later. Had knees done when I was 57 and hip 58. No regards.


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone have experience with a patello femoral joint replacement? I'm in the business, have done quite a bit of research and found a doctor who uses robotic assistance. I am just looking for people who may have had the procedure.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Had a TKR in 2010 at age 51. Was bone on bone for 10 years prior. Started back biking after I could complete a pedal revolution on a stationary bike. I did switch from clipless pedals to flats after my surgery. I had surgery at the end of April and was back riding aggressively by the end of summer and ready for skiing. No regrets


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm 64yo. A Zimmer Biomet Performa Implant was installed by Kaiser on March 27th this year. Surgeon said my bone-on-bone was polished smooooooth from pedaling. D'OH!

I was riding my bikes again by June, and motos in July. I rode Downieville Classic DH & Mills Peak for my bday in July!

Still some swelling that requires a compression sleeve or icing by end of day, but no pain at all when riding mornings. Back to ~60% strength & ~80% stability when warmed up.

The other knee has progressed to "moderate" arthritis, so maybe another 3-4 years for it.

Good Luck!

Catfish ...


----------



## climbanymtn (Mar 9, 2018)

motocatfish said:


> I'm 64yo. A Zimmer Biomet Performa Implant was installed by Kaiser on March 27th this year. Surgeon said my bone-on-bone was polished smooooooth from pedaling. D'OH!
> 
> I was riding my bikes again by June, and motos in July. I rode Downieville Classic DH & Mills Peak for my bday in July!
> 
> ...


Hey motocatfish, this is good news to hear as I am also a Kaiser member and looking at getting a knee replacement in the future (last summer I was diagnosed with severe knee OA in my right knee and moderate in my left this spring).

I am curious, how long it was between when you first found out you had arthritis and when you decided to get the replacement? Also, how did you like the Kaiser experience? I am in NorCal, so would use Santa Clara Kaiser. I'm currently 57 yo and hoping I can avoid the replacement until I retire in 3-4 years or so, but I'm not sure how realistic that is. Right now the pain isn't severe, but I do feel it and it does flare up. I'm trying everything I can find to slow the progression of the OA.


----------



## dcr1 (Nov 3, 2017)

my buddy had a knee replacement and bought an E-MTB. He was riding after 6 weeks on the E-MTB. I was happy for him. I am hoping he will get back to his regular MTB eventually, but it is a great start.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Cuyuna said:


> The problem has been...those prosthetic joints tend to have a limited lifespan. Typically these days, the expectation for a total knee is that 90%-plus will last 20 years (if they don't get infected). For hips, the data currently suggests 90%+ at 10 years.


A friend is having knee replacement soon. Doctor said he basically has no choice (already bone on bone), but that with his lifestyle it won't last 10 years. I'm curious what happens when they wear out, and then wear out the second time?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

sapva said:


> A friend is having knee replacement soon. Doctor said he basically has no choice (already bone on bone), but that with his lifestyle it won't last 10 years. I'm curious what happens when they wear out, and then wear out the second time?


As I understand it they can go back in with a much less invasive surgery and replace the surface. I supposed that might depend to some extent on what type of implant but geez, this comes down to quality of life. You could die in a car accident tomorrow. Enjoy that 10 years of new knee! Or, be a couch potato. Seems like an easy choice.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

climbanymtn said:


> Hey motocatfish, this is good news to hear as I am also a Kaiser member and looking at getting a knee replacement in the future (last summer I was diagnosed with severe knee OA in my right knee and moderate in my left this spring).
> 
> I am curious, how long it was between when you first found out you had arthritis and when you decided to get the replacement? Also, how did you like the Kaiser experience?


Sorry, just noticed the thread again.

I torn inside meniscus, because of arthritis I didn't know I had. Never the same. Tried 'scope repair & more pt, but it didn't improve. I was swollen & limping into Winceville before dinner everyday.

I then asked for a knee-replacement ortho referral. New x-rays showed inside gap was gone. Then surgery queue for my turn. Kaiser (like everyone else) has more old folks needing surgery that surgical facilities. Some queues are months out.

When you decide to ask for replacement referral, expect surgery 6-9 months later.

Good luck!

Catfish ...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

sapva said:


> A friend is having knee replacement soon. Doctor said he basically has no choice (already bone on bone), but that with his lifestyle it won't last 10 years. I'm curious what happens when they wear out, and then wear out the second time?


Typically, the thinnest tibial poly insert is installed. When that wears out the next thickness spacer is installed. An example is 9mm to 12.5mm. The procedure is around 20 minutes and scar tissue will also be removed.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

coyotegulch said:


> Anyone have experience with a patello femoral joint replacement? I'm in the business, have done quite a bit of research and found a doctor who uses robotic assistance. I am just looking for people who may have had the procedure.


Is this a partial knee replacement? DH is having a partial knee replacement (right medial knee) with robotic assistance. He's 74, very active cyclist, and just curious about recovery timeline for partial knee replacement.

DH had a full knee replacement of the left knee 3.5 years ago, got infected, had to have it redone, along with having a port installed for IV antibiotic administration three times a day for months. Horrible.

Hoping the partial knee surgery will have a faster recovery and less pain than TKR.

Also, we discovered that summer is teacher knee and hip replacement season, filling up the ortho surgeon's schedule the minute school is out. We did the consult in May and surgery is Aug. 1. If you're thinking about it, keep that in mind.

Also, hubs did platelet-rich plasma injections which helped with the discomfort, until they didn't. We were also told that a patient must wait at least three months after PRP or cortisone injections before surgery can take place.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

June Bug said:


> Is this a partial knee replacement? DH is having a partial knee replacement (right medial knee) with robotic assistance. He's 74, very active cyclist, and just curious about recovery timeline for partial knee replacement.
> 
> DH had a full knee replacement of the left knee 3.5 years ago, got infected, had to have it redone, along with having a port installed for IV antibiotic administration three times a day for months. Horrible.
> 
> ...


Google a video on MAKOplasty to answer any questions about the robotic knee procedure.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Vader said:


> Google a video on MAKOplasty to answer any questions about the robotic knee procedure.


Thanks! The first article I found had a picture of a guy riding a bike! I'm really hoping that with this much less invasive procedure, my husband will have a much quicker recovery. We have a trainer at home, so when he gets the OK from his PT, he can use that to keep from totally deconditioning, until he can get back outside on his bike.


----------



## jmarr2210 (Jul 14, 2019)

I look on this very site for information about potential having a knee replacement and was heartened by the info here. So I want to pay it forward by posting my info from the result, a 4/8/19 TKR.
I am a 68 YO, 31 year biker, and currently an avid MTB and snow boarder. I needed a TKR as a result of numerous ACL repairs from other contact sport trauma's. I am a sometime racer.

So here is the data. Basically I went from surgery to full training in 95 days.
Pre surgery ROM 120/-5 active, 125/0 passive
Surgery 4/8/19
Day 2 home from hospital 
Day 4 transition to cane
Day 7 start walking w/o cane, remove bandages 
Day 9 finished in home therapy, pm last hydrocodocone, 
Day 10 4/18/19. Start over Aleve, self PT at home stretch + Spin 5 min 3/day
Day 21. 4/29 PT consult
Day 22 4/30 start out patient PT ROM 4 and 112 deg focus on straightening 
Day 26 5/4 first good night of full sleep since surgery
Day 29 5/7 PT ROM 2 and 115 deg start to work on flex after straightening. Ride on road 13:20, 1.5 miles. "Paid the price"
Day 34 5/12 ride on road 15:00, 1.5 mi
Day 38 5/16 started strengthening at PT
Day 41 5/19 rode 42:00 on road
Day 47 5/25 rode 55:17 on road
Day 50 (week 7) 5/28 PT ROM 115 active, 120 passive
Day 51 rode 53 min Zone 2 ride, first real work no increase in swelling or pain
Day 56 6/3 PT ROM 121 passive
Day 67 6/14 Dr check up
Start almost daily riding. Focusing on ROM and strengthening operative leg.
Day 88 7/5 first trail ride
Day 95 7/12 start HIIT Training

I used a stationary trainer until I could get on the road. On the road I use Garmin Vector 3s to measure my power output and Pedaling dynamics. This is a huge help.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

My friend Pegleg has circumnavigated the entire U.S. perimeter in less than a years' time, and with a large variety of bikes and equipment. He'd get drunk, pass out, and others would steal his good stuff. 
He never learns, basically.


----------



## jmarr2210 (Jul 14, 2019)

Partial? No, Full knee replacement.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

jmarr2210 said:


> I look on this very site for information about potential having a knee replacement and was heartened by the info here. So I want to pay it forward by posting my info from the result, a 4/8/19 TKR.
> I am a 68 YO, 31 year biker, and currently an avid MTB and snow boarder. I needed a TKR as a result of numerous ACL repairs from other contact sport trauma's. I am a sometime racer.
> 
> So here is the data. Basically I went from surgery to full training in 95 days.
> ...


Thanks a lot for this! I may be facing a TKR sooner rather than later, and I desperately don't want to give up riding! Nice to know I may not have to. Oh, I'm 58....


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

bjeast said:


> Thanks a lot for this! I may be facing a TKR sooner rather than later, and I desperately don't want to give up riding! Nice to know I may not have to. Oh, I'm 58....


Give up riding? Blasphemy!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

rockman said:


> Give up riding? Blasphemy!


Could not agree more!


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll be joining this group shortly. I'm 64 and have been dealing with bone on bone OT for about a year and a half. I can still ride, but standing and walking are a *****. Going in to get my left TKR on Oct. 28th, followed by the right on Dec. 16th. Riding as much as I can right now on both the MTB and Peloton, and including a lot of core as well. Hoping the "pre-training" will help with the recovery. I'll miss fatbike season, but want to be back on the bike by next spring, along with all the other things I'm not doing right now (hiking mostly).


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Too bad that they can't give you a zinc fitting or 2, with a pump, along with each joint replacement....


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

ColoradoMitt said:


> I'll be joining this group shortly. I'm 64 and have been dealing with bone on bone OT for about a year and a half. I can still ride, but standing and walking are a *****. Going in to get my left TKR on Oct. 28th, followed by the right on Dec. 16th. Riding as much as I can right now on both the MTB and Peloton, and including a lot of core as well. Hoping the "pre-training" will help with the recovery. I'll miss fatbike season, but want to be back on the bike by next spring, along with all the other things I'm not doing right now (hiking mostly).


You'll bounce back quick. Strengthening the core is a big help for post surgery.
I had mine done 6 weeks apart a few years back about your same time of the year and after the first you definitely have motivation because you know you only have so long to get ready for the second. Just remember has my surgeon told me no two TKRs are the same. They are always different with the post-op it seems. My first (L) I had no knee pain, but my (R) other one I had quite a bit. 
You'll be ready for Moab in the spring. 
Good luck and let us know your progress.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

22 months post-TKR. 2600 miles of mtn biking and 4 enduro races to date. No regrets.


----------



## datman (Jul 17, 2005)

Jim_bo said:


> I am 53. I had a TKR when I was 45. Most surgeons did not want to touch it because I was too young. But I was told that I had the knee of a 95 year old man. So, I stopped shopping surgeons and started shopping knees. I found a company called Smith and Nephew that were making "the 30 year knee". I was supposedly far superior to the run-of-the mill prosthetic. Once I found the knee, I simply looked for a surgeon who used that product. I'm 8 years into it and doing fine.
> 
> Interestingly, I started mountain biking BECAUSE of my TKR. My knee was destroyed from running. But no more running after the TKR. But after the surgery, I sat on my couch for about 6 months and finally told my wife I have to do SOMETHING. We both bought a mountain bike and we've been riding ever since. Biking is the best thing I could have ever done for my knee.


I am up for TKR and one DR. I am thinking about uses the Smith and Nephew Journey 2. I watched a 1:07 min video of a KR and it looked pretty painful but like everyone has said after the 2 weeks it gets much better.


----------



## Mzlewis (Feb 1, 2021)

Great thread and really informative. So with the right attitude, surgeon and PT it is possible to return to mountain bike cross country races? And dare I ask cyclo cross?! Many thanks, 
Matt


----------



## datman (Jul 17, 2005)

I just got a email notifing me of this thread and I am look at TKR for both knees. My situation is different than other. On the one hand I'm not that bad. I'm not bone on bone but it hurts like hell every time I sit or stand or getting up and down from my knees. I really interferes with my riding. It hurts too much. I can't power up quick steep climbs I get most of the way and the pain is unbearable.

I have been reading about cement-less TKR. Can be a good option for younger active people. the bone grows into the implant creating a permanent bond. But from what I have read it's fairly new and the failure rates are about the same.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

My wife opted for a high tibial osteotomy on both sides to shift the load from the outside to the inside of the knee, where she still has cartilage . They essentially exchanged her slight valgus deformity for an even more slight varus deformity by sawing her tibia almost in half, stabilizing it with an external frame, and adjusting the length of the frame as the bone healed to force an angular correction. She did the left leg in Aug. '19 and the right in Nov. '19.

It worked. She feels normal again. She was able to hike in March of last year and the last bit of numbness faded away about 6 months ago. Supposedly this will buy her 15-20 years before she has to consider TKR. The recovery was significantly harder than the impression of TKR recovery I am getting from reading in this thread, though. Good to have options, I suppose.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Mzlewis said:


> Great thread and really informative. So with the right attitude, surgeon and PT it is possible to return to mountain bike cross country races? And dare I ask cyclo cross?! Many thanks,
> Matt


No experience with XC racing but I don't see why not. Especially in master's class which most of us in this thread most certainly are. My guess is someone in their 30s that are used to standing on the podium might have a more difficult go of it. You certainly put down some power in enduro racing and I've done a couple and don't feel like I'm less strong than before. The main issue is crashing and taking a blunt impact to the knee and especially the knee cap. Cyclocross is a bit different and involves running. I've only run on a treadmill but some do return to running. That will wear out the implant sooner but hey live for the moment and get the oil changed later.


----------



## Mzlewis (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. The doctor has said I'm in line for a TKR or a partial. Grade IV osteo arthritis in the medial compartment but I'm only 44 and race cross and mtb competitively. Won a few rounds in the vet 40 category in the Welsh nationals and w as my to keep going until I sign off. Just hope to carry racing post op. Whichever procedure the surgeon decides. Cheers, Matt


rockman said:


> No experience with XC racing but I don't see why not. Especially in master's class which most of us in this thread most certainly are. My guess is someone in their 30s that are used to standing on the podium might have a more difficult go of it. You certainly put down some power in enduro racing and I've done a couple and don't feel like I'm less strong than before. The main issue is crashing and taking a blunt impact to the knee and especially the knee cap. Cyclocross is a bit different and involves running. I've only run on a treadmill but some do return to running. That will wear out the implant sooner but hey live for the moment and get the oil changed later.


Thanks all, as long as I can ride my bike hard then I'll be happy. Racing a bonus! Might go back to marathons. Not much running in cross and the surgeon I'm seeing compared the distances to running for a bus so trash give cross a go! Thanks all for taking the time to reply. Good attitude Rockman!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Mzlewis said:


> Thanks for the reply. The doctor has said I'm in line for a TKR or a partial. Grade IV osteo arthritis in the medial compartment but I'm only 44 and race cross and mtb competitively. Won a few rounds in the vet 40 category in the Welsh nationals and w as my to keep going until I sign off. Just hope to carry racing post op. Whichever procedure the surgeon decides. Cheers, Matt
> 
> Thanks all, as long as I can ride my bike hard then I'll be happy. Racing a bonus! Might go back to marathons. Not much running in cross and the surgeon I'm seeing compared the distances to running for a bus so trash give cross a go! Thanks all for taking the time to reply. Good attitude Rockman!


The bonus for me was be able to ski again. My old diseased knee didn't really bother me biking but everything else had become a no-go. It also comes down to a quality of life thing. If your lying there awake at night because your knee is aching it's time. Being able to race again was a goal for me but enduro racing was just for fun anyway. I do a lot of river trips and it's a game-changer simply being able to step off the boat.


----------



## Timmymtb69 (Mar 16, 2021)

railntrail said:


> Had a TKR in 2010 at age 51. Was bone on bone for 10 years prior. Started back biking after I could complete a pedal revolution on a stationary bike. I did switch from clipless pedals to flats after my surgery. I had surgery at the end of April and was back riding aggressively by the end of summer and ready for skiing. No regrets


----------



## Timmymtb69 (Mar 16, 2021)

I
m curious as to why you ride flats now .. I had bilateral knee replacements and have been riding clipless and have been Experiencing some pain in my knee now that I'm doing longer miles


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

I've had 2 hip resurfacing surgeries back in 2015 - so 2 artificial joints but it's much less invasive than a full replacement. I started mountain biking after those surgeries because my PT, a former world cross country mtb champion suggested mtb over road biking and I've not looked back - fell in love with it. I've had long running issues with one of my knees dating back to a high school soccer injury. Doc says I'll likely need a replacement in my mid 60's. I'm 54 now. This past year due to weight gain and atrophying my knee has been really hurting. I just tried PRP and so far it doesn't seem to help. I'm working on losing weight and getting my strength back so hopefully I can get back to 2019 level of activity where my knee didn't bother me and I was doing long rides with big elevation. 

FWIW, I ride flats and like it a lot more since I can adjust feet position without being locked in and it also helps if I'm having soreness in a particular joint or muscle on that day.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I don’t know how I missed this thread...but I had a TKR last Jan. 16 (2020), and there is absolutely nothing I regret about it. It has been astounding. Riding harder than ever, bigger drops, etc. it is way stronger than my (not so) ‘good’ other knee. 
just my experience. 
I spent the entire last year strength training as well, so that has helped my riding immeasurably.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

rideit said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread...but I had a TKR last Jan. 16 (2020), and there is absolutely nothing I regret about it. It has been astounding. Riding harder than ever, bigger drops, etc. it is way stronger than my (not so) 'good' other knee.
> just my experience.
> I spent the entire last year strength training as well, so that has helped my riding immeasurably.


Thanks for posting this! Can I ask, in addition to your riding, did the TKR help your general mobility? Do you walk with less pain? 
Thanks!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mzlewis said:


> Great thread and really informative. So with the right attitude, surgeon and PT it is possible to return to mountain bike cross country races? And dare I ask cyclo cross?! Many thanks,
> Matt


Being in the UK, I wonder if the doc will use Corin Group components. It's quality stuff and has a large presence here in the US too.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Had a TKR on my left knee done in September. Was on a spin bike in 12 days, rode my road bike outside at 4 weeks, MTB at 6 weeks. Here is a pic at my first race back 6 months post op..best thing I ever did!


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Watching this thread with interest.
54 and MT bike 3ish days a week. Here in Nor-cal so lots
of climbing. Had a slip accident in '18 and tore my MCL/ACL/PCL and inner and outer meniscus. Need TKR at some point.
However, my ortho (who did my meniscus repair on same knee in '10 and my shoulder ((7 tears and one full tendon separation in my right shoulder)) said to wait as long as I can.
The PT, at the time, said to focus on my hips, which I did. Four months later I was road biking for about an hour a ride.
Went back to doc, he pulled, wiggled, resisted up and down, and I had no pain. He looked at me confused and did it again (to no pain). He said "what are you doing?" I told him bicycling. He said ride as far as you want and as long as you want JUST DONT CLIMB. Well, you all know that story if you'r on this forum.

Starting climbing about 6 months post accident and a finisher of the Death Ride (at 80 years old) told me a long time ago its all about cadence.

So, had I an "over the handlebars" slow speed incident in October and thought I tore my right shoulder again, Doc and his NP immediately went straight to my knee and were asking about the condition of it and the pain. They were impressed considering the condition and I told them I'm riding quite a bit and started climbing LOL.

I rode my Specialized Epic Comp for about 1.5 years after accident and decided to upgrade to the new S/Cruz Tallboy with a taller rear sprocket. Huge difference.
I am now researching E-bikes, as I want the longevity of my knee replacement prosthetic to go as long as possible.

I may be getting old, but I aint going out without a fight!! 
(side note, my dad just passed away a few weeks ago and was very sedentary and that is what lead in part to his passing)

I think, in honor of my Lords weekend, it goes something like this:

"When I die, I do not want to enter into heaven in a well preserved body but rather slide into the cross sideways beatup, bruised and battered and say 'wow! what a ride!'"

Cheers all, M


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Mikes70 said:


> Watching this thread with interest.
> 54 and MT bike 3ish days a week. Here in Nor-cal so lots
> of climbing. Had a slip accident in '18 and tore my MCL/ACL/PCL and inner and outer meniscus. Need TKR at some point.
> However, my ortho (who did my meniscus repair on same knee in '10 and my shoulder ((7 tears and one full tendon separation in my right shoulder)) said to wait as long as I can.
> ...


I waited about two years after the doctor told me I needed a TKR only because I didn't want to go through it. But now that it is done, its the best thing I ever did and I should have done it right away. Relatively little pain after surgery, I did it outpatient, in at 6am and home by 12 noon. PT was the hardest part, but I had a great one and and he pushed me to the limit which made my recovery that much faster.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

My wife had both knees replaced last October. She was in very good shape prior to the surgery and recovered quickly. Within a couple weeks after the operation she was back on her stationary bike. She skied in March. 

There is nothing she did prior to the surgery that she can not do better now. 

Her advice to anyone considering knee replacement is get in shape before hand.


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

I know (and probably 99% of us here) going into surgery in good shape increases probability of positive outcome.
We just need to preach the benefits of good health to others.

Keep the comments and suggestions coming, different opinions are valued!

Mike


----------



## tallsedo (Jan 6, 2012)

My brother in law who is now 55 had...in one week short of a year, 2 knee replacements and a hip replacement. He is back and riding. He is a former Ironman competitor so he is pretty driven. He wears his knee pads full time just in case. No more running but has almsot gone fully to mtn biking since road biking seems boring to him now. 

I am looking at a 4th shoulder surgery and this one will suck...a resurfacing ..but nice to see that us aged to perfection folks still get after it


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

For those that have had a knee replacement, what was the tipping point that made you decide to go through it ? Did you have pain in your knee on most days etc ? Were there specific activities that would cause pain etc. ?

I'm curious because I have an arthritic knee and will face that decision at some point.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

ridetheridge said:


> For those that have had a knee replacement, what was the tipping point that made you decide to go through it ? Did you have pain in your knee on most days etc ? Were there specific activities that would cause pain etc. ?
> 
> I'm curious because I have an arthritic knee and will face that decision at some point.


I had pain all the time...alot of IT band pain due to the knee being bow legged. Walking was tough. My advice is don't waste any time...just get it done and resume your life.


----------



## Lou_D (Feb 25, 2013)

Had a TKR for my right knee in October of 2018. Developed quite a bit of internal scarring in spite of doing lots of PT and exercise. Starting riding stationary bike about six weeks out. First MTB ride in January of 2019. I have been riding since get little twinge now and then again. Right quad is about 85% of what it used to be. Usually ice the knee afterwards just to reduce any post ride stiffness.


----------



## JodiGrab (Jul 19, 2021)

ridetheridge said:


> For those that have had a knee replacement, what was the tipping point that made you decide to go through it ? Did you have pain in your knee on most days etc ? Were there specific activities that would cause pain etc. ?
> 
> I'm curious because I have an arthritic knee and will face that decision at some point.


I think my experience was similar to that of a lot of folks- I realized one day that I was gradually doing less and less. I was riding shorter distances, couldn't stand in my pedals, etc. One day I couldn't walk after just a 12 mile, fairly easy, mtb ride. Plus, my knee would "catch" periodically, which would take my breath away with pain, and leave me limping for days. I'm at 8 weeks post-op, and it's AMAZING to have a reliable knee! I love reading these posts, but remember that everyone's experience is different. I literally rode up until the week before surgery (I could barely walk, but I could pedal!). But at 8 weeks I've just gotten to where I can comfortably ride a stationary bike. My recovery was slowed a bit because of hamstring pain since my leg hadn't been straight in so long. I bought my shiny new knee protection the other day and I can't wait to get on the trails!


----------



## JodiGrab (Jul 19, 2021)

craigstr said:


> I had pain all the time...alot of IT band pain due to the knee being bow legged. Walking was tough. My advice is don't waste any time...just get it done and resume your life.


agreed! My knee was so deformed by the time I had the surgery, my recovery is more about the tendons and muscles that are re-adjusting than the joint itself!


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, here’s my story so far. I’m a 49 year old male. I’ve been a competitive vertical skateboarder, BMX racer, mountain biker, dirt jumper and snowboarder for about 40 of those years. Not just a weekend warrior, but sponsored at a competitive level. At age 13 I was hit by a car and that destroyed my knee. Ran it hard right up to TKR on Sept 15, 2021. I was bone on bone, uncomfortable with good and bad days. Started to limit my things (sold my dj, and stopped snowboarding.). So here I am 4.5 weeks post op. First 2 weeks were sucky at best. Then I turned the corner. Currently my ROM is 110 and I’m almost to 0 flex. I’ve been “riding” my bike since 3.5 weeks post op. Getting better everyday. It’s most certainly a process and embrace this process. You’ll get out of it what you put into it. I foresee a triumphant return. Gone are my BMX/dj days, but I fed at that trough for many years. I hope to skateboard again by summer at some level. We’ll see about that. No data out there on blown out Gen Xers, who return to glory. There’s a lot of us out there who learned or pioneered “action sports” without foam pits and coaching. Paid the price for paving the way. Bike parts ware out, you get new ones. Same with joints. BTW, had a total shoulder 1 year ago and it’s better and stronger than ever (shout out to Dr. Millett at Steadman Clinic in Vail, CO) I’ll keep you guys posted on my progress. Right now, Imma go ride my bike. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

capt.balljack said:


> OK, here’s my story so far. I’m a 49 year old male. I’ve been a competitive vertical skateboarder, BMX racer, mountain biker, dirt jumper and snowboarder for about 40 of those years. Not just a weekend warrior, but sponsored at a competitive level. At age 13 I was hit by a car and that destroyed my knee. Ran it hard right up to TKR on Sept 15, 2021. I was bone on bone, uncomfortable with good and bad days. Started to limit my things (sold my dj, and stopped snowboarding.). So here I am 4.5 weeks post op. First 2 weeks were sucky at best. Then I turned the corner. Currently my ROM is 110 and I’m almost to 0 flex. I’ve been “riding” my bike since 3.5 weeks post op. Getting better everyday. It’s most certainly a process and embrace this process. You’ll get out of it what you put into it. I foresee a triumphant return. Gone are my BMX/dj days, but I fed at that trough for many years. I hope to skateboard again by summer at some level. We’ll see about that. No data out there on blown out Gen Xers, who return to glory. There’s a lot of us out there who learned or pioneered “action sports” without foam pits and coaching. Paid the price for paving the way. Bike parts ware out, you get new ones. Same with joints. BTW, had a total shoulder 1 year ago and it’s better and stronger than ever (shout out to Dr. Millett at Steadman Clinic in Vail, CO) I’ll keep you guys posted on my progress. Right now, Imma go ride my bike. Hope this helps.


MTB glory yes.. go for it, but skateboarding probably no. I had a room full of skateboard trophies. Skateparks in the late 70's early 80's. About 7 years ago, in my early 50's I was skating down a long hill to the beach. I was using my left foot to brake and I could feel the stress on my knee. I never had felt that before. When I got home my knee ballooned up. It stayed swollen for about a week. That was the last time I skated.


----------



## Quinnman (Nov 13, 2011)

capt.balljack said:


> OK, here’s my story so far. I’m a 49 year old male. I’ve been a competitive vertical skateboarder, BMX racer, mountain biker, dirt jumper and snowboarder for about 40 of those years. Not just a weekend warrior, but sponsored at a competitive level. At age 13 I was hit by a car and that destroyed my knee. Ran it hard right up to TKR on Sept 15, 2021. I was bone on bone, uncomfortable with good and bad days. Started to limit my things (sold my dj, and stopped snowboarding.). So here I am 4.5 weeks post op. First 2 weeks were sucky at best. Then I turned the corner. Currently my ROM is 110 and I’m almost to 0 flex. I’ve been “riding” my bike since 3.5 weeks post op. Getting better everyday. It’s most certainly a process and embrace this process. You’ll get out of it what you put into it. I foresee a triumphant return. Gone are my BMX/dj days, but I fed at that trough for many years. I hope to skateboard again by summer at some level. We’ll see about that. No data out there on blown out Gen Xers, who return to glory. There’s a lot of us out there who learned or pioneered “action sports” without foam pits and coaching. Paid the price for paving the way. Bike parts ware out, you get new ones. Same with joints. BTW, had a total shoulder 1 year ago and it’s better and stronger than ever (shout out to Dr. Millett at Steadman Clinic in Vail, CO) I’ll keep you guys posted on my progress. Right now, Imma go ride my bike. Hope this helps.


This👆🏼!!! 

I’m 49, raced motor bikes in the 90’s, rode dirt bikes and Mtb bikes. Had fun and crashed a bunch. I had my right hip done in 2003. Had a right TKR 11/21. 2 years prior to both surgeries pain was brutal. Best thing I’ve done. TKR is much more painful but you get through it. Got a road bike prior to TKR and was doing 60-70 miles a week with 20-30 trail miles a week on the trails. Strength training prior to surgery seemed to help. Got a smart trainer after surgery and rehabbed all winter with Zwift. This summer I was back to trail and road riding with downhill thrown in every other weekend with my son. Dr. Melnic at Mass General did a great job! Quality of life is what matters and replacing my knee and hip let me get back to doing the things I love to do.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Just throwing this out there. When the joint is exposed in surgery, any and all scar tissue is removed. We clean out everything.


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

5 weeks post op today. Did a 2.5 hour road bike ride yesterday. On flat pedals in Vans on a 35# mountain touring bike. Dropped a fancy roadie guy on the climbs. So that was cool. Of course he smoked me on the downhill, but hey, I’m fuct. That said, here’s what I found helps. 1st, source a “Game ready” ice machine. About $60 a week rental and absolutely necessary. I use CPM daily. Started at 35 degrees now I max it out at 120. I use a “10s” unit. Electric stimulation of the muscles. I take hero doses of Indica gummies to put me down and sleep through the night (50 mg). Therapeutic massage 3x week, PT 3x week. Since week 3.5 I ride bikes. At first, heel pedal now I’m on the balls of my feet. Learn to appreciate therapeutic discomfort, not pain. I’m staying off mtb trails until that magical 6-8 week time frame. Although I did accidentally ride a trail a couple days ago. It was confidence inspiring, but still too early. I’ve always used knee pads and I found the the high end GForm (E Pro? About $106 retail) are superior. Gotta have a hard cap for the patella. I also use one of those balance boards daily and work all my other parts equally. Walking is still kinda funky, knee has a mind of its own. But that’ll come. “Rockrider” is a friend of mine. It’s all true. He’s an inspiration and straight rips! Funny, I told him about my doc and PT about 6 years ago and he took the bait. I watched his progression and knew it was legit. Thanks for being my lab rat! Ok, that’s it for now. Feel free to reach out to me direct for more details. I’ll post something next week! Stay tuned!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

capt.balljack said:


> 5 weeks post op today. Did a 2.5 hour road bike ride yesterday. On flat pedals in Vans on a 35# mountain touring bike. Dropped a fancy roadie guy on the climbs. So that was cool. Of course he smoked me on the downhill, but hey, I’m fuct. That said, here’s what I found helps. 1st, source a “Game ready” ice machine. About $60 a week rental and absolutely necessary. I use CPM daily. Started at 35 degrees now I max it out at 120. I use a “10s” unit. Electric stimulation of the muscles. I take hero doses of Indica gummies to put me down and sleep through the night (50 mg). Therapeutic massage 3x week, PT 3x week. Since week 3.5 I ride bikes. At first, heel pedal now I’m on the balls of my feet. Learn to appreciate therapeutic discomfort, not pain. I’m staying off mtb trails until that magical 6-8 week time frame. Although I did accidentally ride a trail a couple days ago. It was confidence inspiring, but still too early. I’ve always used knee pads and I found the the high end GForm (E Pro? About $106 retail) are superior. Gotta have a hard cap for the patella. I also use one of those balance boards daily and work all my other parts equally. Walking is still kinda funky, knee has a mind of its own. But that’ll come. “Rockrider” is a friend of mine. It’s all true. He’s an inspiration and straight rips! Funny, I told him about my doc and PT about 6 years ago and he took the bait. I watched his progression and knew it was legit. Thanks for being my lab rat! Ok, that’s it for now. Feel free to reach out to me direct for more details. I’ll post something next week! Stay tuned!


That's right, I forgot you hooked me up with that PT. A hockey player will put you through the paces. Glad it's working out for you! One more week and it's time to hit the Chewy Line!


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe 2 weeks...


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

“Rockman” Not “rockrider”. But he rides the **** outta rocks too!


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Btw, using a electro muscle stimulator, not tens, will increase your leg strength and add muscle mass very quickly. it puts no pressure on the joint and ligaments. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok. I thought 10’s was stim. You should see my quads jump around when I hook up to this thing, nomenclature aside...


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

Tall BMX'r said:


> MTB glory yes.. go for it, but skateboarding probably no. I had a room full of skateboard trophies. Skateparks in the late 70's early 80's. About 7 years ago, in my early 50's I was skating down a long hill to the beach. I was using my left foot to brake and I could feel the stress on my knee. I never had felt that before. When I got home my knee ballooned up. It stayed swollen for about a week. That was the last time I skated.


You are a giant my friend! I believe I’ll be back in the bowl by summer. Will I be competitive? Prolly not. Will I be grinding and carving? Of course. Now if I had never skated before and decided to learn with a new knee, that’s a bad idea. No street skating or hill bombs for this guy. Pics once I’m ready. Also, as a Self proclaimed skateboarding historian, gimme a hint as to who you are please.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

capt.balljack said:


> You are a giant my friend! I believe I’ll be back in the bowl by summer. Will I be competitive? Prolly not. Will I be grinding and carving? Of course. Now if I had never skated before and decided to learn with a new knee, that’s a bad idea. No street skating or hill bombs for this guy. Pics once I’m ready. Also, as a Self proclaimed skateboarding historian, gimme a hint as to who you are please.


My trophies were from mostly our local skatepark (Skateboard Odyssey in Mission Viejo, Ca) league nights and Our park competing against other skatepark teams. I could do aerials, but I was not that limber. I was in a major growing spirt in those years. My move that got me wins was a backside sess-slide into a backside sliding rock & roll, then completing it in a back-side sess-slide to the bottom. All one move. This was 1978-79' Here's a picture of me at Skatopia Skate Park in Buena Park, Ca.


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

You helped pave the way! So rad! I bet you could carve some bowls again. You just stand there and roll around.


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

This was the day before me TKR.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

capt.balljack said:


> This was the day before me TKR.


I still surf a couple times a week. That satisfies my carving and hitting the lip needs  Plus it doesn't hurt when I fall.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

capt.balljack said:


> Ok. I thought 10’s was stim. You should see my quads jump around when I hook up to this thing, nomenclature aside...


Yeah, the muscles jump, but electro stimulation at high current, you have to tie your ankles to the chair you're sitting on for quads stim

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.balljack (Jan 24, 2011)

Just because you can, doesn’t mean you should. The motto of 6 weeks post op. Let’s just say it’s best to heal and control the swelling. Baby steps to victory, resist the urge to “jock out”. I perhaps overdid it bit, as I was stoked to be able to pedal. So I did. A bit counterproductive really. Activity builds muscle and increases inflammation. Two things that you don’t necessarily want at this stage. My ortho team told me to slow down. Work on decreasing swelling first. That will increase flexibility. Muscles and endurance come later. Ok, ok... I get it. Still really early in my healing. Knee still feels awkward and stiff and swollen. Kinda like it felt before my TKR. Six weeks in is pretty early. The claim is 12-16 weeks to feel natural then 1-1.5 years to forget about it. Everybody is different. We’ll see... I post up again at week 8.


----------

